
Blackmail (2012) - zdw
http://volokh.com/2012/08/21/blackmail/
======
chumali
Matt Levine recently summarised this argument is his usual folksy style:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-12-02/the-
bl...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-12-02/the-blackmail-
business-isn-t-easy)

~~~
lonelappde
That's certainly how the OP got to HN. What Levine seems to be overlooking is
that what Boies was attempting was obstruction of justice / abetting after the
fact by helping hide evidence of a crime, which is a violation against the
State, separately from any civil representation of victims.

